
Trauma in Plain Sight - mindgam3
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/10/homeless-life-ptsd-overlooked.html
======
adelHBN
Facebook is allocating $1B for housing development in the S.F. Bay Area.
Google did something similar. But neither of those address the homelessness
issue in California, which has passed a crisis point.

